
Show HN: An old terminal HTML template - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/oldTerminal
======
skissane
Neat. Although it is sort of an anachronistic mishmash of different eras. The
mouse interface and colour scheme reminds me of old MS-DOS apps. But the font
used is based on 1980s arcade games –
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Press+Start+2P](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Press+Start+2P)
– and is much more blocky than what one usually encountered on those mouse-
enabled MS-DOS apps. And the 300 baud style slowness doesn't really fit with
the colourful mouse-enabled UI – mouse interfaces on BBSs or remote hosts were
rare, and by the time they started to appear modem connection speeds had
improved significantly.

~~~
atum47
yes, at first I was trying to reproduce a software from msdos era. after a
while trying fonts and colors I end up with this style. I was going to use it
on my own webpage, but then I just released to see if other people would like
ut. I'm glad they did

~~~
skissane
It's your project, you can make it look however you like, and if you like how
it is now, that's great.

If however you wanted to go for a more authentic MS-DOS look, consider using
these fonts instead – [https://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-
fonts/](https://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-fonts/) – they are identical (down to
the pixel) with the original BIOS fonts used in IBM PC and compatible
hardware.

~~~
atum47
I have just uploaded a new version with the font you suggested. Thanks.

------
Theodores
It's really good.

Function keys would be nice, the original green screen with function key strip
at the bottom of the screen interface is still one that I think is a good one.

Another small thing, it could be made to work with the HTML elements that are
semantic rather than presentational. So no div elements and magic classes,
just sections, headers, footers, asides, nav and those sorts of things.

In that way the content could be neatly structured and look good with a normal
stylesheet, or, do the terminal mode (s).

I have had a go at terminal mode myself and the Holy Grail is to do a
compelling CRT impression with the slight curve of the screen. Not worked out
how to do that yet. Phosphor glow is fine but I want to do the live lens
distortion on HMTL content.

As an added Easter Egg to your terminal you could get print mode to do the
green stripes on the paper look.

~~~
LeonB
Green stripes on the paper idea for printing is great.

------
sonictruth2
There is also
[https://github.com/kristopolous/BOOTSTRA.386](https://github.com/kristopolous/BOOTSTRA.386)

~~~
atum47
I didn't know about this one. I made mine as a simple jsfiddle sketch two
years or so ago. Yesterday I've decided to upload it to see if someone cares
for it.

~~~
sonictruth2
Yours looks very nice also. Thanks for sharing :)

------
reustle
Fantastic! I've been trying to build something similar for
[https://TokyoTech.com](https://TokyoTech.com) , but keep fighting with how to
display larger content. Once something solidifies, I'll release it on GitHub
too. Would love to add support for vim color theme files.

~~~
jeroenjanssens
And vim keybindings please :)

~~~
atum47
first letter of the menu opens it?

------
crummy
Love it. One of my early websites was trying to build something like this (in
style at least, I didn't have any interactivity).

------
atum47
I just added the green on black color scheme. It has some glow on it to mimic
the CRT glow.

------
kowdermeister
minor UI enhancement:

    
    
        line-height: 1.5em 
    

would make it more believable.

~~~
atum47
I'll test that

------
fareesh
reminds me of a low-res foxpro

------
dlphn___xyz
but why...?

~~~
justbaker
Nostalgia?

~~~
dlphn___xyz
of what? it seems to miss whatever its aiming at.

